# New guy here - just saying "hi"



## Ken Preston (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello all - New here / not new to fishing or rod building. Thought I should introduce myself rather than lurk.


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

Ken... your reputation precedes you...welcome


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome glad to have you here


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

wes said:


> Ken... your reputation precedes you...welcome


Indeed. Welcome to the family.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome Aboard Ken, nice to see you hanging out in the slums now


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome.....It's a wild ride so check your feelings at the door.....


----------



## Ken Preston (Mar 3, 2011)

Tac --
I KNOW slums, I like slums as for "feelings" - NO problem, none at all. I grew up in New Jersey - right across from Billy V.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome Ken...


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome. :fishing:


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

speak of the devil...ken your name came up in the MD section and BAM here ya' are,welcome


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome Ken!


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Glad you're here Ken. Now post some pics of your wife's beaded marlin! That thing is sick!! I saw it at the expo and still don't know where all the patience came to make it. Just WOW!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

hello


----------



## Ken Preston (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll post a photo or two as soon as I figure out how to ...... the http thing confuses me..... I'm a drag & drop - keep it simple person


----------

